
​Microsoft and Canonical partner to bring Ubuntu to Windows 10 - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
======
cyphar
If Microsoft implemented the POSIX standard properly, you could just compile
all of the GNU tools for Windows. It wouldn't make sense, since it's a
proprietary platform, but you could do it.

------
eip
As long as this doesn't go the other way. If Microsoft garbage starts getting
'deeply integrated' into Ubuntu I am switching to some other distro.

I am looking at you Cyanogenmod/Cortana.

------
jpalomaki
I'm hoping this will allow seamless integration between Windows desktop and
Linux command line. I would love an easy solution for running IDE, browser and
office tools on Windows, but the rest of the stuff (command line tools,
servers etc) on Linux side.

------
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)
.

------
gjvc
2016 _must_ be the year of Linux on the desktop.

:-)

~~~
merb
Consider a Windows 7 UI on Top of a Linux Kernel, that wouldn't feel too bad.

------
dTal
Bit early for April Fools, innit?

